
About the Touch Bar - gok
https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/AbouttheTouchBar.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20000957-CH104-SW1
======
makecheck
While I feel a lot about the Touch Bar is wrong, one interesting thing is that
Xcode now has a “Touch Bar simulator” similar to other iOS simulators. That
should go a long way toward making sure that applications support this
technology.

